# Visual Basic > Mobile Development >  FirebaseMessagingException: The registration token is not a valid FCM registration to

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

i have a Xamarin App , i want to implement Push Notification. i use FirebaseAdmin to send this notifications to a specific user.  

When the app loads for the first time i trap the token and store it in the database and in my app.cs i also subscribed to the notification refresh event so i trap the changes of the device token as it changes. 



```
    CrossFirebasePushNotification.Current.OnTokenRefresh += Current_OnTokenRefresh;
```

and in this event i go and update the token on the db. 

i created a webapi that can be called by the app to send push notification , i hardcoded the token by copying it from the db table and my app is on release mode on the emulator 

on the web api i called it via Fiddler which a different project and debugged it to check if there is any other issues , everything gets executed correctly with no issues except the last line  



```
    string response = FirebaseMessaging.DefaultInstance.SendAsync(message).Result;
```

and it gaves me an error 

***"FirebaseMessagingException: The registration token is not a valid FCM registration token"***

and the example code that tries to sent the Push notification is as below 




```
    try
                {
                    PUSH_MESSAGE model = new PUSH_MESSAGE();
                    model.SENDER_HANDLE = "vuyiswamb";
                    model.RECEIVER_TOKEN = "e-itrrcdtoodv7rkx6g2yy:apa91bfu1hczrzpaubya9umv3d3guzt_dcz8zhfgbxaltse4fbamcv2kklf6ekdmxhg_g9inwamja8-6vfzfrlqkpm8mi956ncfcsa-jrsmp50qsbblehgiz9ezo7ih3h1aavrodl_jn";
                    model.SENDER_USER_ID = 1;
                    model.TITLE = "Hello Girl";
                    model.MESSAGE_BODY = "How this is working";
                    model.SENDER_USER_TOKEN = new Guid("84819756-A839-45A0-ACB3-08BCABA013BB");
    
                    if (model.SENDER_USER_TOKEN != new Guid("00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000"))
                    {
                        FirebaseApp.Create(new AppOptions()
                        {
                            Credential = GoogleCredential.FromFile(System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.MapPath(@"~/private_key.json"))
                        });
    
                        var registrationToken = model.RECEIVER_TOKEN;
                         
                        var message = new Message()
                        {
                            Data = new Dictionary<string, string>()
                        {
                            { "SENDER_USER", model.SENDER_USER_ID.ToString() },
                        }, 
                            Token =registrationToken,
                            //Topic = "TrovaPush",
                            Notification = new Notification()
                            {
                                Title = model.TITLE,
                                Body = model.MESSAGE_BODY,
                                ImageUrl = model.ICON_URL
                            }
                        };
    
                        // Send a message to the device corresponding to the provided 
                        string response = FirebaseMessaging.DefaultInstance.SendAsync(message).Result;
     
                    }
    
                }
                catch (Exception ex)
                {
                    throw ex;
                }
```

The Token is the latest i have in the database 

Thanks

----------

